# Palmolive Liquid Hand Wash...



## Darthvadar (7 Dec 2009)

Palmolive Liquid Hand wash range...

Normally €2.05 per 300ml bottle... 

Three bottles for €3, Dunnes Stores...


----------



## foxylady (14 Dec 2009)

Palmolive Shower gel is €4 for 4 bottles in Tesco


----------

